# Bumblebee or Florida Scarlet



## bigdog999 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm looking at two millipedes from Kenthebugguy.  He lists a Anadenobolus monilicornis Bumblebee and a Florida Scarlet, no scientific name.  I've done a search, but find no care sheet for either.  Any help would be appreciated.  I live in Massachusetts, and currently have a H. Spadix, a OBT, and a rosie, plus 2 snakes, 2 geckos, and a musk turtle.  Thanks


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 4, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend Anadenobolus for a frist-time millipede keeper. It's easy to breed but unexpected die-off is high. I have no idea what a Florida scarlet is. Do you have a larger list of species you might be looking at?


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 4, 2010)

While I absolutely LOVE bumblebees, they're tiny compared to other millipedes out there.  Mine are also very prolific, and I have lots of tiny little babies right now, despite giving them minimum care (and never actually feeding them outside of them being in dirt and cocohusk and lots of oak leaves I dumped in there last year).  I've had them for over a year now and they're doing fine, just keep them moist, but not dripping.  Half their lives I've kept a heat pad on the side of the tupperware bin they're in, the other half, they've been in 70 degrees room temperature with no other heat source, and I haven't really noticed much difference either way. 

I'm sure other people have far better care tips for them than I do, lol, but I will say that mine seem to be one of the hardier millipedes in my care.  My other being A. gigas. 

Adult:
















Baby:






Few months to half a year later, you get this:






one year later, and the babies will look like this (still not full grown, but they have color! Taken this morning):


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 4, 2010)

I have both of them living outside my house(I live in Fl) the scarlet is by far the harder to find the bumblebee's are prolific


----------



## bigdog999 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm just named those two because kenthebugguy had them listed.  I wanted something different from my other inverts and don't think I'm willing to deal with centipedes.  Anyone know a dealer of Archispirostrenptus gigas?  They sound pretty cool.


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 5, 2010)

Tarantulainc.com has A. gigas babies right now.  But these will be TINY babies, and they'll take years to grow up.  Also, expect them to be on the expensive side, since you can no longer import wild-caught ones.

also, if you want a wide selection on millipedes, bugsincyberspace.com tends to have a wide variety.  They had the madagascar fires that I'd been searching for for years a while back, and I MISSED my opportunity to get them!  I had one over a decade ago and have never see them around anymore... beautiful species.


----------



## Lucas339 (Mar 7, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> Tarantulainc.com has A. gigas babies right now.  But these will be TINY babies, and they'll take years to grow up.  Also, expect them to be on the expensive side, since you can no longer import wild-caught ones.


they don't have them anymore.


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 9, 2010)

Lucas339 said:


> they don't have them anymore.


They get them in fairly regularly, I've seen them three times now for sale.  They have a friend who breeds them.  Just keep watching.


----------



## Lucas339 (Mar 9, 2010)

they have them on their list all the time but when you ask for them....they are out....sales strategy


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 10, 2010)

Lucas339 said:


> they have them on their list all the time but when you ask for them....they are out....sales strategy


Which is strange since I bought some babies from them a while ago


----------



## Lucas339 (Mar 10, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> Which is strange since I bought some babies from them a while ago


asked last week and they had none yet they continue to list them....sales tatic


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 10, 2010)

Lucas339 said:


> asked last week and they had none yet they continue to list them....sales tatic


Did you look at their "currently available" list?  because that's their updated listing, and they aren't on there right now.


----------



## Lucas339 (Mar 11, 2010)

their last ad on here was on the 23th which had them on it.  on the 2nd of march, i contacted them on a possible trade and gigas were still on their site.  its a common sales tatic....called a hook.

this tread isn't about who you think is the best retailer nor is it about going back and forth on t-incs current stock.  you said they i had, i said they didn't....we can move on now.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 11, 2010)

They had them for a while, I saw them in person at a show. But when they're out they're out. It's not a sales tatic (nor is there such a word as tatic).


----------



## Alejandro45 (Mar 11, 2010)

presurcukr said:


> I have both of them living outside my house(I live in Fl) the scarlet is by far the harder to find the bumblebee's are prolific


cosine the scarlets are so hard to find Ive only seen one in all the years i have been living down here


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 11, 2010)

Alejandro45 said:


> cosine the scarlets are so hard to find Ive only seen one in all the years i have been living down here


lucas had 2 scarlets from me and a bunch of bumblebees at least I think Joe gave them to you right??


----------



## Lucas339 (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah i still have the bumblebees and had 2 scarlets.  i haven't seen the scarlets in sometime now so i think they are no longer.  i would love to get more though!!


----------



## Lucas339 (Mar 12, 2010)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> They had them for a while, I saw them in person at a show. But when they're out they're out. It's not a sales tatic (nor is there such a word as tatic).


excuse the spelling errrororrooor....sales tactic.


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 17, 2010)

Lucas339 said:


> yeah i still have the bumblebees and had 2 scarlets.  i haven't seen the scarlets in sometime now so i think they are no longer.  i would love to get more though!!


Well when it warms up i'll get you more


----------



## Lucas339 (Mar 18, 2010)

awsome!!  i need to look deeper at the bumble bees.  i bet there are some babies running around.  its hard to tell with the amount of isopods that are in there.


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 18, 2010)

With all this cold weather and the landscapers digging up my grass (I refuse to let them spray pesticides)so they just put new sod down. It will take a few weeks to gather them up.


----------

